# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  установка обновлений на 1с зарплата и кадры семерка

## deforol

Подскажите пожаоуста . я скачал формы отчетности для 1с предприятие 7.7 регламентированная отчетность, которая находится в подразделе. Подскажите пожалуйста. Для обновления отчетности конфигурации зарплата и кадры скачанные формы отчетности подойдут для установки ? если нет, то где можно найти обновление ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожаоуста . я скачал формы отчетности для 1с предприятие 7.7 регламентированная отчетность, которая находится в подразделе. Подскажите пожалуйста. Для обновления отчетности конфигурации зарплата и кадры скачанные формы отчетности подойдут для установки ? если нет, то где можно найти обновление ?


Конфигурация ЗиК 7.7 не предусматривает использования регламентированной отчетности.

----------


## deforol

а если изменилась форма отчета. нужно ручками все изменять? или же обновление релиза поможет?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а если изменилась форма отчета. нужно ручками все изменять? или же обновление релиза поможет?


Из регламентированных отчетов ЗиК 7.7 умеет формировать только отчетность по НДФЛ и 6 раздел формы РСВ-1.
Всё остальное формируется в Бухгалтерии 7.7 либо в сторонних программах (Налогоплательщик, ПУ-5 и пр).
Позиция 1с по ЗИК 7.7 такая: поддержка этой программы минимальная (новые ставки налогов, пределы и пр.), разработка новых отчетов не предусматривается. Предлагается переходить на Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.х , где формируются все формы (РСВ-1, ФСС-4, 2НДФЛ), либо самостоятельно разрабатывать эти формы в ЗиК 7.7

----------


## deforol

> Из регламентированных отчетов ЗиК 7.7 умеет формировать только отчетность по НДФЛ и 6 раздел формы РСВ-1.


Именно 6 раздел мне и нужно обновить.  Как это лучше всего сделать?  Только ручками?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Именно 6 раздел мне и нужно обновить. Как это лучше всего сделать? Только ручками?


В релизе ЗиК 532 раздел 6 РСВ-1 формируется по правилам 1 полугодия 2015 г. Обновляйтесь на этот релиз и будет вам счастье.

----------


## deforol

> В релизе ЗиК 532 раздел 6 РСВ-1 формируется по правилам 1 полугодия 2015 г. Обновляйтесь на этот релиз и будет вам счастье.


Может вы ошиблись врелизе? Релиз 352 вроде последний.

----------


## deforol

> В релизе ЗиК 532 раздел 6 РСВ-1 формируется по правилам 1 полугодия 2015 г. Обновляйтесь на этот релиз и будет вам счастье.


Может вы ошиблись врелизе? Релиз 352 вроде последний.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Да, конечно 352, прошу прощения за описку

----------

